# Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana



## Creak (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

in 2 Wochen ist es soweit:
Unser Urlaub in die Dominikanische Republik auf die Halbinsel Samana ist da...:q 

Hat einer von euch denn Erfahrung wie es bei den lokalen Reiseveranstaltern aussieht mit den Angeltrips die man dort buchen kann??? Ist das nur Abzocke oder kann man da wirklich mal zumindest ein bißchen ins Big-Game-Fishing reinschnuppern???

Würde mich freuen wenn mir hier jemand seine Erfahrungen schreiben könnte


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana*

Wenn ich mich nicht Irre,ist dort nicht in der Nähe der Insel ein 
Schutzgebiet für Wale eingerichtet ?????

Sollte ich mich Irren,so am besten die lokalen Reiseanbieter
kontaktieren und verhandeln ( sehr wichtig !!!!! ).
Oder mal im Hotel nachfragen,die haben meist auch Info´s.


Der   STF   :g


----------



## sammycr65 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana*

Hallo,

ich war vor 6 Jahren da! Im Casa Marina (glaube das hieß so)!

Da ich dabei war die Familienplanung in die Tat umzusetzen hab ich mich
nicht ums Angeln gekümmert  aber ich denke da wirst Du auf die Südseite
der Dom Rep müssen - SAMANA is eigendlich (bzw. war damals) Touristisch
noch nich so erschlossen!
Für Familienplaner suuuper - für Angler Sch....ße!
Aber ich denke auch beim Plausch mit den Jungs an der Bar kann sich das 
eine oder andere ergeben!
Drück den Daumen das es mit dem Angeln klappt und 
nich mit dem Nachwuchs :m  

der Sammy


----------



## Creak (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana*

LOL Sammy,

dann werd ich mich doch mal umgucken, ob das nicht mit beidem klappt :q :q :q

Danke für die schnellen Antworten...

Wenn sonst noch jemand was über Samana weiß,
immer rein damit in den Thread... (War nämlich noch nicht auf Samana)


----------



## mike0815 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana*

jaja, war auf jedenfall ne reise wert. würde es aber nicht nochmal für nur 7 tage tun |uhoh: 

hier ein paar nette bilder.

schöne kutter tour hab ich auch gemacht, jedoch soll das was ich dort gesehen habe lieber dort bleiben wo es hin gehört und sein leben weiter leben.
2 meter wellen |kopfkrat  alle haben vorher tabletten geschluckt und trotzdem :v 
nur ich nicht und ich habe auch nicht :v 

aber seht selbst.


----------



## mike0815 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana*

teil 2


----------



## guese1 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf der Halbinsel Samana*

Hallo
War in Las Galeras(Gans in der Spitze) und in Las Terenas.
Vom Land aus bringt nichts(Nur kleine Moränen und Bunte)
Kannst mit Fischern rausfahren und schleppen.Mußt aber eigenes Gerät haben. in Terenas bin ich mit dem Boss vom
Fischgeschäft rausgefahren.Hat selber Gerät. 7 Meter Boot mit
80 PS. Hat 100 Dollar pro Ausfahrt genommen.Du mußt ca.20 Km
raus.Köder Rapalla und Naturköder:Makrele.Dort gibts Kingfisch,
Barakuda,Sailfisch und viele Dolfins.Auf der Südseite der Halbinsel ist ein großer Hafen wo auch Big Game Boote sind,aber
die preise kannst Du Dir ja vorstellen.Gruß guese1


----------

